# where can i buy T3/Cytomel online?



## Alya (Sep 24, 2014)

hello, i had a thyroidectomy 2 years ago, and i'm on levothyroxine, my lap results are good

*TSH*: 1.35
Unit: ulU/ml
Range 0.25 - 5.0

*Free T3*: 2.54
Unit: pg/ml 
Range: 1.71 - 3.71

*Free T4*: 21.27
Unit: Pmol/I
Range: 12 - 22

i mostly don't have any hypo symptoms expect for the weight gain, i gained 9 kilos (20 pounds) in the last year and i have a healthy life style, and i exercise, i don't see why would i gain weight expect for this thyroidectomy issue, i also take 2000 units of Vitamin D daily, so i'm good on that side too

i talked to my doctor to start taking T3 (Cytomel) he kept telling me it is not a good choice but if i insist, he will work with me

thing is, pharmacies in my country don't sell this drug, and i intend to order it online but i can't find it

would someone help me here? give me a site that sells it or even a brand name that sells T3 ?

Thank you


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

With or without a prescription?

Boy, I wish weight gain was the only symptom I could have.


----------



## Alya (Sep 24, 2014)

creepingdeath said:


> With or without a prescription?
> 
> Boy, I wish weight gain was the only symptom I could have.


without

i did more research on "Liothyronine Sodium" and found so many brands i don't know what to choose 

and sorry about your symptoms, hope things get better


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you find it and add Cytomel to your medications be sure to reduce your levothyroxine as it is high range. If you do not, you will likely go above range on FT-4.

You might also consider lowering your dose anyway as you are approaching top of range.

When in relation to your lab draw did you take your levothyroxine?



> i talked to my doctor to start taking T3 (Cytomel) he kept telling me it is not a good choice but if i insist, he will work with me


Why does he not think adding Cytomel is a good choice?

I for one, would not feel comfortable taking a prescription medication obtained without a prescription from any online pharmacy.


----------



## Alya (Sep 24, 2014)

> When in relation to your lab draw did you take your levothyroxine?


i believe i took the medication at 10 AM and did the blood draw at 7 PM



> Why does he not think adding Cytomel is a good choice?
> 
> I for one, would not feel comfortable taking a prescription medication obtained without a prescription from any online pharmacy.


he said my numbers are good and the weigh gain has nothing to do with it, and the t3 have a fast half-life and will make me have hot flashes and getting tired

i don't believe him on the weigh gain sadly, he tried to convince to take some needles call vectoza to lose weight, i don't won't to lose weigh in weird ways, actually i'm not getting good vibes from the doctor, that was my first visit to him


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I can only lose weight when my FT-3 is pushing 3/4 of range.

Try another doctor - maybe you will have better luck. It took me 5 doctors before finding one who would treat me properly


----------

